# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ποια ράτσα απά καναρίνι έχει το καλύτερο κελάηδισμα?

## johni

θα ηθελα οσο ποιο αντικειμενικα γινεται να ποσεγγισω με την βοηθεια σας την καλυτερη ρατσα για κελαηδισμα στα καναρινια ... εγω μολις απεκτησα δυο timbrado  μιας και μου ειπαν πως αυτα ειναι κορυφη ..πειτε μου την γνωμη σας

----------


## vasilakis13

Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ υποκειμενικό αυτό, άκουσε στο YouTube για να καταλάβεις ποια σου αρέσει περισσότερο.  Εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσουν περισσότερο από όλα τα timbrado, θεωρώ ότι είναι κορυφή  :Happy:

----------


## johni

> Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ υποκειμενικό αυτό, άκουσε στο YouTube για να καταλάβεις ποια σου αρέσει περισσότερο.  Εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσουν περισσότερο από όλα τα timbrado, θεωρώ ότι είναι κορυφή


εμενα μολις ξεφωνησαν αλλα απο οτι ακουσα στο youtube  ειναι φοβερα

----------


## panos70

Στην αρχη θα ειναι δυστακτικα μιας και τα πηρες τωρα  μετα  μολις νιωσουν ανετα θα βαρανε σαν κομπρεσερ,ποσο μηνων η χρονων ειναι για να δω αν μαθαινουν τωρα η αν ηξεραν απο περσι

----------


## johni

> Στην αρχη θα ειναι δυστακτικα μιας και τα πηρες τωρα  μετα  μολις νιωσουν ανετα θα βαρανε σαν κομπρεσερ,ποσο μηνων η χρονων ειναι για να δω αν μαθαινουν τωρα η αν ηξεραν απο περσι


απο οτι μου ειπαν 4 μηνων και εκπαιδευμενα ...τωρα τι να σου πω ...

----------


## Steliosan

> απο οτι μου ειπαν 4 μηνων και εκπαιδευμενα ...τωρα τι να σου πω ...


Δεν παιζει αυτο,αλλα ας απαντησουν οι τιμπρανδοροι του φορουμ αυτοι ξερουν.

----------


## malvinamalvina

οντως ειχα και γω ενα οταν το εποιανε τρελα δεν σταματουσε πυροβολουσε πολυ δυνατα

----------


## panos70

4 μηνων δεν γινεται να ειναι εκπαιδευμενα γιατι ειναι στη φαση που τωρα μαθαινουν, μολις περασουν την πρωτη τους πτεροροια μετα απο 2 μηνες θα ειναι ετοιμα απο θεμα κελαηδισματος και ρεπερτοριου των τιμπραντο και φυσικα τοτε ενηλικιωνονται σιγα σιγα  ,σε αυτη τη φαση μαθαινουν ακομη και πρεπει να εχουν δασκαλο να ακουν για να μαθουν και να πατανε στις νοτες σωστα ,ενταξη μια πρωτη γευση την εχουν,αλλα αν ακουσουν και αλλα πουλια π.χ. καρδερινες που βλεπω οτι εχεις θα παρουν φωνες και απο αυτες ,εκτος κι αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει να λενε σωστα τοτε ενταξη δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα ................. να τα χαιρεσαι εκανε πολυ καλη επιλογη με τα τιμπραντο

----------


## lefteris13

αφου μιλαμε για κελαηδημα παμε σε καναρινια φωνης..κι σε αυτη την κατηγορια οι 2 επικρατεστερες-κορυφαιες ρατσες ειναι για πολυ μεταλο τα τιμπραντο και για  πολυ πιο χαλαρα πραγματα τα μαλινουα, οτι αρεσει στον καθενα.τωρα πλεον εχουμε μπει στη μοδα των τιμπραντο-σχεδον ολοι εχουν-αυτοι που εχουν βεβαια καλα-σωστα τιμπραντο ειναι πολυ λιγοτεροι

----------


## HarrisC

Oπαδος των τιμπραντο .Περισυ ομως ειχα μαλινουα.Δεν κελαιδουσε πολυ αλλα, οταν  κελαιδουσε, ηταν υπεροχο.

----------


## johni

σας ευχαριστω ολους σας ...επειδη ειναι πολλες οι απαντησεις δεν μπορω να απαντησω ξεχωρηστα σε ολους

----------


## panos70

> αφου μιλαμε για κελαηδημα παμε σε καναρινια φωνης..κι σε αυτη την κατηγορια οι 2 επικρατεστερες-κορυφαιες ρατσες ειναι για πολυ μεταλο τα τιμπραντο και για  πολυ πιο χαλαρα πραγματα τα μαλινουα, οτι αρεσει στον καθενα.τωρα πλεον εχουμε μπει στη μοδα των τιμπραντο-σχεδον ολοι εχουν-αυτοι που εχουν βεβαια καλα-σωστα τιμπραντο ειναι πολυ λιγοτεροι


Λευτερη δεν εχουν ολα τα τιμπραντο πολυ μεταλλο οπως θα εννοεις τα clasico. Τα δικα μας clasico εδω πανω ειναι ποιο μαλακα και ποιο μελωδικα με μικροτερες και ποιο γρηγορες εναλαγες στις νοτες σε σχεση με τα δικα σας , φυσικα ενα μεταλλο οντος οπως λες το εχουν αλλα οχι τοσο εντονο , αν κι εγω πιστευω πως ειναι η διαφορετικοτητα του κελαηδισματος των δασκαλων που μεταφερετε στα μικρα και οχι τοσο του αιματος η των γονιδιων

----------


## stefos

Δηλαδή κλασικο και τα δυο με διαφορα στο κελαιδιμα ? 
Μπορείς αν θες να βάλεις ενα βιντεακι να ακούσουμε. Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε .......!!

----------


## johnakos32

Το κάθε πουλί έχει ξεχωριστό ρεπερτόριο το οποίο καθορίζεται με το τι Θα το ζευγαρώσουμε και τι θα ακούσει.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Το καλυτερο κελαιδιμα καναρινιου ειναι αυτο που θα σου αρεσει εσενα.
Λεγετε Τιμπραντο, λεγετε μαλινουα, λεγετα χαρτζ, λεγετε απλο κοινο καναρινι ή οτι αλλο 
πουλακι το καλυτερο θα ειναι αυτο που αρσει στα αυτια σου να ακους και το απολαμβανεις.
Αλλος ακουει λαικα αλλος ρεμπετικα, αλλος κλασικη μουσικη και αλλος metal γουστα ειναι αυτα

----------


## HarrisC

σωστος ο Θοδωρης

----------


## panos70

απλα να εχεις υποψιν σου οτι τα καναρινια φωνης εχουν τι μεγαλυτερη ικανοτητα μαθησης και εναλλαγης στο ρεπερτοριο τους, και φυσικα  αποδιδουν ωσο καλυτερα γινετε αυτο που μαθαινουν

----------


## Γιάννης ο Καναρινάς

Πιστευω οτι η καλυτερη ρατσα ειναι ''Tibrados Canaries'' κατα τιν γνωμη μου

----------

